# Massachusetts Plow Insurance ?



## mrwinter

I have a Chevy Silverado under 10000# Its registered with passenger plates. Im trying to plow for my town I don't own a business it just me. To plow for the town you need snow plow insurance certificate, is the commercial insurance? and if so will I Have to register my truck with commercial plates? Any input would be helpful thanks.:waving:


----------



## GPS

As for the plates, that would be in the contract somewhere. Most towns won't let you plow with Passenger plates, but not all care. It is technically illegal in the state of MA to operate a vehicle for compensation without commercial plates, but you don't need them to get commercial insurance. The big deal is the insurance. You will need commercial insurance, that specifically lists snow plowing. The town will specify the coverage levels you'll need. The town will want to be listed as an "additional insured" on the policy. My policy is through Safety insurance, but you can shop around (or if your agent is a broker, they can).

Since you have no employees, you should be able to sign a document saying you don't need Worker Comp (if you don't have it).

Some towns also require a general liability policy in addition to the commercial auto insurance policy.

The secretary/assistant at your town DPW office can help you figure out what you need. Most of them are used to working with the plow subcontractors to get the paperwork correct.


----------



## mrwinter

GPS;851826 said:


> As for the plates, that would be in the contract somewhere. Most towns won't let you plow with Passenger plates, but not all care. It is technically illegal in the state of MA to operate a vehicle for compensation without commercial plates, but you don't need them to get commercial insurance. The big deal is the insurance. You will need commercial insurance, that specifically lists snow plowing. The town will specify the coverage levels you'll need. The town will want to be listed as an "additional insured" on the policy. My policy is through Safety insurance, but you can shop around (or if your agent is a broker, they can).
> 
> Since you have no employees, you should be able to sign a document saying you don't need Worker Comp (if you don't have it).
> 
> Some towns also require a general liability policy in addition to the commercial auto insurance policy.
> 
> The secretary/assistant at your town DPW office can help you figure out what you need. Most of them are used to working with the plow subcontractors to get the paperwork correct.


Thank you Ken that's sums it up


----------



## 4700dan

Man I hope you plowers charge enough for all the hassle for your towns inorder to plow, now we have to have plow insurance but that is to cover our [email protected]@ the city or town does not require it do you guys need a certificate to work in your towns, because one town we work in we need a certificate from the city in oreder to work in that town. Another way to get more money.


----------



## plowtime1

MrWinter,

I do not know what each individual town outlines...but...
In this day and age..no matter; you will need to have compensation insurance regardless if your self employed.
I have had a few fellow friends who have worked for free because of no comp. insurance.
In my opinion, I would hesitate to take on work from the private sector without insurance up front.


----------



## Kramer

plowtime1;852002 said:


> MrWinter,
> 
> I do not know what each individual town outlines...but...
> In this day and age..no matter; you will need to have compensation insurance regardless if your self employed.
> I have had a few fellow friends who have worked for free because of no comp. insurance.
> In my opinion, I would hesitate to take on work from the private sector without insurance up front.


Are you talking about workers compensation? --- he has no employees.

Why the hell would anyone work for free???


----------



## AC2717

it depends on company, some companies (a lot will Not) will allow personal plates on a commercial policy, but you will need a commercial auto policy, not a pesonal auto policy, be aware that many if not all Insurance Companies will not cover snow plowing operations, unless you are just doing your own property, but if you are "for hire" there is no coverage and it will say it in your personal auto policy. Also most towns will require at least $1,000,000 CSL for coverage


----------



## h2bhumble

Commercial Ins will cost about 1200.00 a year in mass. To plow for any town they will require commercial plates, but thats no big deal. 1,000,000 will cover you anywhere.


----------



## AC2717

H2b,
not that I want to start a back and fourth, but insurance is a case by case or by carrier as far as rate goes, it could be more based on driving experience and history or it could be less also it depends on type and value of vehicle and other coverages that could come into play. Also Town just wants the commercial policy, carrier might be the only one that woudl require the commercial plates.


----------



## h2bhumble

True, I agree with you on the insurance, but with the people I know who plow for different towns, they require the plates as well. I don't know every town, so you are probably right with that. Lets just hope it snows a lot, ,lol.


----------



## AC2717

Yes Bring on the SNOW, I finally lined up a good amount of customers, but I need like 3 more to round out the route and i will be good


----------



## jmac5058

those fue x-tra fill in jobs should come as the snow flies.I seem to never get finnished tweaking the route.


----------



## h2bhumble

After it snows, it seems like everyone is flaging you down to push their snow. I find most just want the end done where the plows put it.


----------



## mrwinter

AC2717;852672 said:


> H2b,
> not that I want to start a back and fourth, but insurance is a case by case or by carrier as far as rate goes, it could be more based on driving experience and history or it could be less also it depends on type and value of vehicle and other coverages that could come into play. Also Town just wants the commercial policy, carrier might be the only one that woudl require the commercial plates.


Thank you all for your replies The town I'm trying to plow for dose not seem to be concerned about the commercial plates. They told me if over 10000# pounds commercial plates required and a health card with a CDL . I'm waiting for a quote for insurance so will see if I have to register for commercial plates I will keep you posted


----------



## lawn king

h2bhumble;852583 said:


> Commercial Ins will cost about 1200.00 a year in mass. To plow for any town they will require commercial plates, but thats no big deal. 1,000,000 will cover you anywhere.


I wish this were true. We just contracted a supermarket/small connected strip (3 stores) south of boston. They wanted an umbrella of 5 million! After lots on back & forth negotations, we settled on 3 million!


----------



## Mackman

mrwinter;853499 said:


> They told me if over 10000# pounds commercial plates required and a health card with a CDL .


Thats BS right there. Dont need a CDL unless the trucks GVW is over 26,000lbs. Dont need a medical card unless the trucks GVW is over 17,500 dont hold me to the 17,500lbs but it is somewhere around there. I know for 10,000lbs all you need is a class C and thats it.


----------



## lawn king

Here in mass. if you are registered at 10000 lbs you do need the health card and all the other dot stuff, with the exception of the cdl.


----------



## Mackman

lawn king;855086 said:


> Here in mass. if you are registered at 10000 lbs you do need the health card and all the other dot stuff, with the exception of the cdl.


You are right. I just looked it up. Goit it from Mass DMV website.

*Drivers of commercial vehicles over 10,000 lbs. must carry a valid US Department of Transportation (D.O.T.) approved medical certificate*


----------



## stillen

i h8 mass..... im stuck here.... yes i could leave but i have bodies buried in my back yard i need to hide and keep to myself... i dont want the new owner putting in a inground pool and come across the last guy that was late paying me....


----------



## 02powerstroke

I have Progressive with a 500,000 single combined limit and 2 trucks and a 14,000# trailer and it costs like 3200 a year.


----------



## mrwinter

Mackman;855084 said:


> Thats BS right there. Dont need a CDL unless the trucks GVW is over 26,000lbs. Dont need a medical card unless the trucks GVW is over 17,500 dont hold me to the 17,500lbs but it is somewhere around there. I know for 10,000lbs all you need is a class C and thats it.


let me clear this up,I was referring to the what the DPW people wanted to see they gave me a list of requirements they wanted to see depending on what size truck you have. My question to the DPW was do I need commercial plates to plow they said only if the truck was over 10k


----------



## brimfield

Ok guys go ahead and laugh but I am wondering if I need commercial plates to move a 45" snow blower and a Salt Dog spreader. I am unemployed and can't see buying a new plow for my 2002 Chevy Duramax to plow as I am late in the bid season. And my 76 lot plow Chevy can't go on the road.


----------



## AC2717

just to move it no


----------



## dbduts

I believe you have to run com plates on anything over 10,000 gvw but they dont have to be for business and if you do you need your name city state on vehicle and you need a dot health card for anything over 10,000 gvw.You can use com plates for personal and list it for business use on reg insurance check with your broker


----------



## richsoucie

sorry to bring back an old thread i found it on google while searching for snow removal plates. I just want to say that i have been plowing for the city for 5 years both trucks with passanger plates.


----------

